

Grandpa’s iPad - balbaugh
http://shawnblanc.net/2014/01/grandpas-ipad/

======
balbaugh
To quote John Gruber on this post:

"With so many people using their iPads as their primary cameras, I really hope
Apple can figure out a way to get the same camera used in the top-of-the-line
iPhone into the same model year’s new iPads. And I worry about how someone
like Blanc’s grandfather is backing up those photos."[1]

[1] [http://daringfireball.net/linked/2014/01/27/grandpa-
ipad](http://daringfireball.net/linked/2014/01/27/grandpa-ipad)

~~~
supergauntlet
Or perhaps a hardware hacker could create some sort of attachment for the iPad
to take photos. That could be very cool, the large screen to make composing
and framing easier, but a better lens and sensor to make the photo quality on
par with a regular camera.

~~~
porlw
Sony make the QX10, it's basically a digital camera without a screen.

It communicates via Wi-Fi with android and IOS devices for display and
control.

It has a clip to attach it to the display device, or it can be operated
remotely anywhere within wi-fi range.

